# Brians' PB-1



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

Always good to see alternatives coming out.

You had me thinking this was another EV conversion thread though!


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

lottos said:


> Always good to see alternatives coming out.
> 
> You had me thinking this was another EV conversion thread though!


soon have a couple people interested but no takers yet

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

OK I Gotti me a victim ( I mean volunteer) I will get it out to him in a couple days

Probably tomorrow.

brian


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Nice, I will definitely consider this for my next project, whenever that would be 

I really hated paying arm and a leg for a stupid pot box, just because there is no competition out there.

Good job, Brian!


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks nice. I was thinking of making mine similar as many ICE throttle body cable attachments that wrap part way around a lobe shaped cam... it would be a little bit simpler maybe... can you picture what I mean? I'll look for a pic. I would be interested to know what pot you think works the best though..for sure.

G
http://z.about.com/d/autorepair/1/0/E/6/84818209.gif ...something like this...

or this.... http://www.fuelhoarder.com/images/custom/throttle.jpg as a concept...


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Great design, Brian! You've just inspired me to create my own version. I have a tighter situation, but I'm sure I can think of a way to get a similar effect. I've got this book to flip through for inspiration. No reason to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok here is what I am sending off,, no top no sides but this is a test for its function 

I would get it out today but need to let the glue dry. It will head out tomorrow. I like the way it turned out . very precise.

brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Bottomfeeder said:


> Great design, Brian! You've just inspired me to create my own version. I have a tighter situation, but I'm sure I can think of a way to get a similar effect. I've got this book to flip through for inspiration. No reason to re-invent the wheel.


I found it way easier to incorporate it to the pedal directly doesn't take up much room at all I am sure you have seen my others ? Will something like that work????

The whole trick is to get the "expo" right,, thats is what makes is so smooth

Brian


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

My pedal is really just a bent piece of 3/8" rod that pivots in a couple of bushings. I've got to create the rest of the mechanism from scratch, basically. But, for some reason, I never thought about putting the throttle pot inside. That may give me some more room to play with. I'm going to have to crawl under the dash to take a look.

Great photos! I'm going to order some gears right now and get them on the way.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Bottomfeeder said:


> My pedal is really just a bent piece of 3/8" rod that pivots in a couple of bushings. I've got to create the rest of the mechanism from scratch, basically. But, for some reason, I never thought about putting the throttle pot inside. That may give me some more room to play with. I'm going to have to crawl under the dash to take a look.
> 
> Great photos! I'm going to order some gears right now and get them on the way.


are you able to weld a flat piece of metal on the mont arear where the pedal mounts to the car? This will give you a foundation to work off. Look at the Saturn (the last one) and you can see there there wasn't much to work with either.

Inside the car makes the most sence I think.

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Nice, I will definitely consider this for my next project, whenever that would be
> 
> I really hated paying arm and a leg for a stupid pot box, just because there is no competition out there.
> 
> Good job, Brian!


Well I can't say te price will be any better due to the cost of the pot but I can say it will perform way better.

Brian


----------



## KCEV (Aug 12, 2008)

Having touched and examined this elegant piece of handiwork, my hat tips to Brian.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

KCEV said:


> Having touched and examined this elegant piece of handiwork, my hat tips to Brian.


Thanks Ed.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Brian,

I was just thinking, if you take logarithmic pot and pick such total value that whatever operating arm angle is, it would account for 5K value, then you would not need any mechanism, just attach the arm to the pot. Right?

I'm pretty sure my PB6 is logarithmic, according to my measurements, and also confirmed by how smooth the throttle is.

Just an idea....


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Brian,
> 
> I was just thinking, if you take logarithmic pot and pick such total value that whatever operating arm angle is, it would account for 5K value, then you would not need any mechanism, just attach the arm to the pot. Right?
> 
> ...


but it then would still only have 40 degrees of rotation on the pot not 320 degrees. This is truley what makes this pot very smooth.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

rctous said:


> but it then would still only have 40 degrees of rotation on the pot not 320 degrees. This is truley what makes this pot very smooth.


Hi Brian, can you tell me what pot (source? P/N perhaps?) you selected for your unit.

Thanks..


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Hi Brian, can you tell me what pot (source? P/N perhaps?) you selected for your unit.
> 
> Thanks..


this one is just from Radio shack the ones I ordered are from CA. Someone else ordered them for me as I will be working with them on more pot boxes. As soon as I get the pots I will give you the part#. I believe they are from Allied ??. These pots you have the choice of CCW or CW. I believe them to be linear? it starts off slow and progresses faster?? Or is that non linear? Any how I will have them next week probably Thurs or Friday.

Brian


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

Brian, great job on the potbox. Looks like a quality piece. I believe the real test would be to see if it would cure the jerkiness of a logisytems controller. I have one and have learned to use a careful foot for takeoff. If it would fix the logisystems jerkiness, I would purchase one.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

The Logisystems jerkiness is my biggest concern as well. My gears showed up over the weekend, and I'm ready to start manufacturing the pot box. I'm not as fast as Brian, so it might take me a day or two.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

rctous said:


> I believe them to be linear? it starts off slow and progresses faster?? Or is that non linear?


Linear would be the same rate over the entire range. If it changes then it's non linear, maybe audio taper?


> The way to identify an audio taper pot is to set it to half rotation and measure from center to each end with an ohmmeter. If the resistances are approximately equal you have a linear pot. If the resistance from the counter clockwise end to center is about 10% of the total and the resistance from the clockwise end to the center is about 90% then you are holding an audio taper pot.


http://www.angelfire.com/electronic/funwithtubes/Amp-Volume.html


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

84bertone said:


> Brian, great job on the potbox. Looks like a quality piece. I believe the real test would be to see if it would cure the jerkiness of a logisytems controller. I have one and have learned to use a careful foot for takeoff. If it would fix the logisystems jerkiness, I would purchase one.


That is the controller I have used for all the testing and yes it works!!!

Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Bottomfeeder said:


> The Logisystems jerkiness is my biggest concern as well. My gears showed up over the weekend, and I'm ready to start manufacturing the pot box. I'm not as fast as Brian, so it might take me a day or two.


Well I did put about 7 hours into the last one.

Brian

The direct to the pedal ones are about 2-3 hours


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

rctous said:


> this one is just from Radio shack the ones I ordered are from CA. Someone else ordered them for me as I will be working with them on more pot boxes. As soon as I get the pots I will give you the part#. I believe they are from Allied ??. These pots you have the choice of CCW or CW. I believe them to be linear? it starts off slow and progresses faster?? Or is that non linear? Any how I will have them next week probably Thurs or Friday.
> 
> Brian


OK thanks... and how many degrees rotation? 

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> OK thanks... and how many degrees rotation?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


310 degrees ish


----------

